# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Column: Voeten vragen?

## peteroomens

Voeten (b)lijken voor veel mensen letterlijk een ondergeschoven lichaamsdeel te zijn en vaak een bron tot discussie. Wie kent niet de grap van de patiënt die de dokter komt met klachten aan één voet. De dokter vraagt ter vergelijking ook de sok van de andere voet uit te trekken. Patiënt zegt: daar heb ik niet op gerekend, die heb ik niet gewassen...

Maar ook binnen de medische wetenschap bestaat een verschil van inzicht. Bijvoorbeeld met betrekking tot het steunen van voeten. De ouderen onder ons herinneren zich nog wel de schoenen van het merk P. Heel duur, en kinderen wisten vaak niet hoe snel ze de schoenen wilden uittrekken. Toch werd dit merk jarenlang door de meeste huisartsen voorgeschreven. Nu wordt aangeraden kinderen, zeker in de eerste jaren, kleintjes zo veel mogelijk blootsvoets te laten lopen.
Steeds vaker krijg ik vragen over kindervoeten en voeten in het algemeen. Vaak nadat men al jaren aan het tobben is. Zelf behandel ik niet meer, maar mocht je vragen hierover hebben, ondanks eerder advies, dan kun je die hier kosteloos stellen. 
Peter W.B.Oomens

Ook kun je mijn websites bezoeken:
drbody.nl
neuroposturology.com

----------


## Nora

Mij is idd geleerd om altijd stevige schoenen te dragen als kind. Ik wist niet dat blootvoets nu meer wordt aangeraden. Waarom is dat?

----------


## peteroomens

Het lichaam is voorbestemd om zonder 'hulpmiddelen' te functioneren. We worden ook niet met een bril op geboren. Schoenen zijn bedacht om de voeten tegen natuurinvloeden te beschermen. De indianen gebruikten b.v. mocassins, een soort handschoen voor de voeten. De mens heeft in onze tijd bedacht dat een schoen niet alleen moet beschermen, maar ook moet sturen. De ouderen onder ons kennen nog wel de Piedro schoen, stevig, weinig buigzaam én duur. Veel artsen schreven ze voor. Tegenwoordig hoor je er nauwelijks meer over. Tot slot, waarom lopen Kenianen zo hard?
Peter

----------


## portier

Het dragen van te strtakke schoenen knellen de voeten te veel. Voeten worde door het dragen van deze soort van schoenen verkeert gevormd. Voeten horen breed te zijn zodat het op een makelijke manier ons gewicht kunnen dragen. Door verkeerde schoeisel ontstaan veel klachten aan de gewrichten het op blote voeten te lopen gebruik je meer voetspieren en ook de kleinere spiergroepen in de voeten worden dan gebruikt.

----------


## peteroomens

Voeten zijn oorspronkelijk bedoeld om blootsvoets te gaan. Kijk maar eens welk percentage van de wereldbevolking dit nog doet. De mocassin, een door de indianen bedachte voetbekleding, was aanvankelijk een soort handschoen voor de voet. Dat wij met schoenen lopen heeft alles te maken met het beschermen van de voet tegen 'buiten': weer, bestrating, vuil, enzovoort. Dat schoenen een modeartikel zijn geworden, vinden de voeten niet zo fijn. Het lopen op hoge hakken vinden de voeten helemaal vervelend, maar ja . . . wie mooi wil zijn?
Peter

----------

